# He won't fetch!



## Lobstrosity (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay... so he "sort of" fetches...

So I've got this dog who we "thought" was a retriever when we adopted him. Turns out, he may be German Shepherd or something else too... he's over a year old and only about 45 pounds.

Anyway... he's smart, he's focused... but he's LAZY! He'll train for 30-45 minutes and stay focused the whole time; he doesn't want to quit. Basic commands he's got down and he responds very quickly to sit, down, etc... but when it comes to fetch I just can't get him motivated.

When he decides to go get it, he'll bring it back to me reliably, but he'll only trot back no matter how excited I get. He'll only do this for about 10 minutes before he loses interest though, and he never gets excited about it.

Any suggestions? He loves food, so I thought maybe I should try that... but I don't know how to get him fired up to play AND to actually RUN on his way back to me.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

The best way to speed up the recall is to have a number of equal value toys like tennis balls. Throw one out for him to get and when he is on his way back, toss one over your shoulder behind you. He will drop the first and RUN for the second at first. Don't worry as you will gradually extinguish the ball over your shoulder over time.

As for developing the drive to retrieve, you actually need to do fewer retrievers and stop while he is still wanting more. If you go until he quits then he remembers the game is boring.

Try adding bumpers, wings, and / or some bird scent to the toys. That can awaken his NOSE to the job at hand. The retriever in him was developed to use his nose to find game. I am always amazed at the difference between plastic toys and a bumper with a wing attached for most dogs.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Buddy is the second retriever we have owned. He is great at retrieving. Our first Golden didn't have any interest in learning to retrieve till he was 7 months old. Before we had Goldens we had German Shepherds. The first one would show alittle interest in retrieving.I think he did it "to make me happy". LOL!!!! The second one LOVED to chase and bring back his tennis balls. The third one could care less. I guess what I am trying to say is, some dogs just never have the drive or desire to retrieve. Keep trying, he may get the hang of it. If not, I am sure he will possess other talents. Good luck.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Be sure that you do not take the toy too quickly if he brings the it all the way back to you. Gently hold the toy while you pet him and praise him for the retrieve. Then ease it from his mouth. Yanking the toy from his mouth can discourage retrieving. Think of it from his perspective, he brings it to you and you steal his prize.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I think Leslie B has given you great advice and says everything I would tell you.


----------

